# Hockey, 2012.01.29 - Tulsa Oilers v Laredo Bucks



## les_stockton (Jan 30, 2012)

Hockey collection at Collection: Hockey


Full photo set at 2012.01.29 - Tulsa Oilers v Laredo Bucks - a set on Flickr





ZA29_16071601_800x533





ZA29_16080201_655x600





ZA29_15261101_800x533


----------



## cepwin (Jan 30, 2012)

Very cool Les!!! Great subject..super shots!  Am I correct you had access though a portal they have in the glass for photographers?? (I heard Jared Polin (Froknowsphoto) talk about this as he's shot at hockey games as well.)


----------



## les_stockton (Jan 30, 2012)

Unfortunately, my arena doesn't have these holes to shoot from.  I typically shoot from a sport between the two benches that has no glass in front of it.  The general public don't have access to this area.  I also shoot from a spot where I can shoot over the glass, that the general public does have access to.


----------



## les_stockton (Jan 30, 2012)

I should add that one of those shots is through the glass.


----------



## polymoog (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice shots  What lens/focal length and what ISO did you use for these pics?


----------



## les_stockton (Feb 3, 2012)

I you click on each photo, it takes you to the bigger size on flickr.com.  There's a link there just above the photos that lets you take various actions, and one of these is to View EXIF.  You can see most all settings in the EXIF.

Generally, I shoot ISO 1600.  My shutter is usually at 1/800th.  Aperture is usually f/4.0 or f/4.5 depending on where I'm at and the angle to the ice.
The lens I use is a 70-200mm Canon f/2.0 lens.


----------



## polymoog (Feb 3, 2012)

OK, thanks, didn't realise you had EXIF info on each pic


----------



## les_stockton (Feb 3, 2012)

I wish I had holes in the glass to shoot through, but I don't.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 11, 2012)

Still not liking the horizontals, and the boards in the background should still be straight. Guessing that image 3 is through the glass. I like image 1, that works well.


----------



## les_stockton (Feb 12, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Still not liking the horizontals, and the boards in the background should still be straight. Guessing that image 3 is through the glass. I like image 1, that works well.


You're right on the 3rd.
You're also right on the 2nd with regards to the horizontal.   I was in a rush to publish the following morning after the game when I edited.
However, I went back to the original on the 1st and there are vertical lines in the glass seams.  So because of the angle that I took the shot, the verticals are correct, but the horizontals are at an angle.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 12, 2012)

Not bad but do you have any where they are playing hockey


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 12, 2012)

It's hard keeping the horizontal line straight in arenas, depending on which angle you shoot from. You are dealing with the posts on the net, the posts on the glass, the top and bottom lines on the boards. Straighten one and you end up with another one off.


----------



## les_stockton (Feb 12, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> It's hard keeping the horizontal line straight in arenas, depending on which angle you shoot from. You are dealing with the posts on the net, the posts on the glass, the top and bottom lines on the boards. Straighten one and you end up with another one off.



Yep.  And when rushed, you often miss a few too.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 12, 2012)

That's for sure.


----------

